# لماذا تتم تغذية منظومة الاتصالات بالسالب(48v - )



## اليمني1 (29 يناير 2009)

ما هي اهم الاسباب الرئيسية في ان يتم تغذية الاتصالات بالسالب يا مهندسييين.
:15:


----------



## م. ريما (29 يناير 2009)

للحماية حتى يتنافر مع إشارةo- في الماءوالله اعلم


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (30 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:التغذية الكهربائية باالجهود السالبة في الالكترونيات( الكمبيوتر مثلا فيه -9,-12,-5) والاتصالات يعود للانحياز السالب للعناصر الالكترونية حسب نوع التوصيلة الالكترونية


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (30 يناير 2009)

سامر الشيخ مرعي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:التغذية الكهربائية باالجهود السالبة في الالكترونيات( الكمبيوتر مثلا فيه -9,-12,-5) والاتصالات يعود للانحياز السالب للعناصر الالكترونية حسب نوع التوصيلة الالكترونية


 
أخونا سامر

زمان كانت سنترالات التليفونات نوع روتارى وتطورت الى كروسبار وتطورت الى كروس بوينت . . . وهى كلها أنظمه الكتروميكانيكال ولم يكن بها أى الكترونيات وكانت جميعها تعمل بـ - 48 فولت مستمر.

تحياتــى


----------



## القبطان علي (31 يناير 2009)

السبب الرئيسي والأهم اقتصادي بحت لأن هذا النوع من التغذية أقل تكلفة بالنسبة لمصنعي الأتصالات......


----------



## الاصبحي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اعتقد بانه يتم تحديد اوضع قيمه ثابته للسالب بعكس الموجب


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## kondor (8 أكتوبر 2012)

the main reason is to prevent oxidation


----------



## Muhanad88 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخوان اني ما افتهمت الفكرة من التاريض الطرف الموجب في كباين الاتصالات -48 ارجو من الاخوة التوضيح او احد يضع كتاب عن انظمة التاريض الايجابي والسلبي لغرض الفهم والاستفادة ..... تحياتي وارجو الرد


----------



## Ala'a89 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد والله اعلم انه علشان ما تصدي بشكل سريع لانه التغذية بالجهد السالب تمنع التاكسد داخل الكيبل 
تحياتي


----------



## shehabx (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arslan_10_2010 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

التغذيه تكون بسالب 48 لسبب رئيسي وهو اذا اتت اي زياده في الفولت او تاثير خارجي مثلا noise فتاتي بالموجب مثلا الجهد الاساسي -48 ودخل عليه +8 noise فيصبح الناتج 40 من الممكن ان تعمل عندها اجهزه الاتصالات وان لم تعمل فسوف تتوقف عن العمل دون اي ضرر بها ولاكن .......... في الحاله الثانيه ان كانت +48 وجاء عليها +8 فصيصبح+56 عندها من الممكن ان تتلف العناصر الالكترونيه من الجهد الزائد والله اعلم هذا ع شرح مهندس لي


----------



## احمد رمزي (8 نوفمبر 2012)

المعروف انو القطب السالب يتاكسد وينملىء بالاملاح من تاثير الoh ومعناها كل جهاز الاتصالات راح تنملي بالاملاح (( ويمكن ملاحظة هذا في بطارية السيارة القطب السالب مليىء بالاملاح )).
هذا بخصوص اختيار السالب. اما اذا كان سؤالك عن قيمة الفولتية ال48 فاغلب الاجهزة تعمل ضمن الفولتيات ال12 و24 و5 فولت لذا تحتاج الى مصدر طاقة بامبير عالي معناها تحتاج الى سلك توصيل بقطر اكبر اما اذا كانت الفولتية عالية فالتيار يكون قليل لذا تحتاج الى اسلاك بقطر اقصر.(( فقط تقليل كلفة الانتاج والاستعمال))
مثلا 5 فولت 20 امبير تساوي 100 واط بينا ال120 واط لل48 فولت تحتاج 2 ونص امبير تخيل السلك المطلوب لايصال 5 فولت الى برج ارتفاعة 40 متر دون اي خسائر.
لذا وضع مقياس عالمي لكل اجهزة الاتصال باستعمال اربعة اضعاف البطارية القياسية 12 فولت لكي تتمكن من وضع dc-dc بور سبلاي والحصول على الفولتيات من 0-36 فولت دون اي خسائر.
تحياتي


----------



## عبدالحميد حسين عبد (11 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا والله اعلم لان معظم الاجهزة المستخدمة تستخدم النحاس للتوصيل فاذا تم تزويده بحهد موجب فهذا يؤدى الى حصول تأين وبعد فتره قد يتحول الى مسحوق لذا نستعمل التغذية السالبه لمنع التاين


----------



## خلدون المهندس. (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى وارحب بكم وارجو منكم ان تقبلوني صديق لديكم


----------



## خلدون المهندس. (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بالنسبه الى هذا السؤال ارجو منك توضيحه بشكل افضل


----------



## نسائم الجنه (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا علي طرح السؤال 
ومنكم نستفيد شكرا


----------

